# [WM] Lequel utilisez-vous ???

## fribadeau

Bonjour,

Non, ce n'est pas un troll que je veux. Même si je suis sûr que je vais en avoir un beau  :Very Happy: 

Voila, je suis un utilisateur de Fluxbox depuis maintenant des années. Et dans l'ensemble, j'en suis content.

Seulement, ces derniers temps (disons depuis un an environ), je me lasse. Il n'évolue plus, ne permet pas vraiment les derniers gadgets à la mode, et j'ai peut-être envie de changer.

Seulement, voila. Vers quoi ???

Un Desktop Manager ? 

J'aime être libre, installer ce que je veux et comme je veux. Donc KDE et Gnome, bof. Cela me semble trop lourd.

XFCE, j'ai installé, j'en suis revenu. Pareil, je me suis senti enfermé...

Un Windows Manager ?

Je viens de Fluxbox.

Je suis en train d'essayer FVWM. Pas mal mais les thèmes disponibles ne me plaisent pas vraiment et c'est super lourd à configurer. En plus, même si le projet est toujours vivant, la communauté semble l'avoir quitté depuis quelques années...

Un autre ???

Merci pour vos idées...

----------

## Picani

Je suis aussi resté un moment sous Fluxbox, mais comme toi je me suis lassé, mais pas par manque d'évolution mais par manque d'application légère. Je m'explique : quand je voulais installer un logiciel, je devais systématiquement installer 5 ou 6 bibliothèques à côté, ce qui est plus que moyen quand le but est d'obtenir un système léger. Mais j'ai certainement pas assez cherché.

Pour revenir au sujet : je pense que de toute façon, les gestionnaires de fenêtres auront tjrs un petit retard pour ce qui est des gadgets car ce n'est principalement pas ce qu'ils recherchent et pcq une grande majorité des utilisateurs de systèmes libres sont sous Gnome ou KDE, d'où le manque de (grosse) communauté réactive.

Pour finir, si tu veux changer, je te conseille ce dernier, j'ai quitté mon Fluxbox pour KDE 4.4.3 et j'en suis ravi.

En espérant que ça ait aidé.

----------

## geekounet

Je crois qu'on a déjà eu des sondages comme ça ya quelques temps.  :Smile: 

Chez moi en ce moment c'est awesome, depuis 2 ans, et je vais prochainement tester xmonad.

Et mon parcours depuis le début ça donne en gros : fluxbox -> fvwm -> e16 -> e17 -> kde -> gnome -> rebelote plusieurs fois pour les 3 derniers -> awesome

EDIT: pour fvwm si ça t'intéresse, ma vieille conf est là : http://foo.poildetroll.net/fvwm/ , faut juste la mettre un peu à jour et retrouver les patchs pour les versions récentes.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

awesome depuis quelques années, mais je suis jamais passé à la 3.x

Au lieu de cela c'est sans doute dwm qui va le remplacer.

----------

## d2_racing

Moi, c'est toujours KDE depuis la version 4.2.

Avant la version KDE 4.2.x, j'ai attendu en utilisant Xfce 4.6 et c'était franchement très très bien.

Que voulez-vous, je suis un fan finit de Konversation et de K3B.

----------

## guilc

Bah moi c'est toujours ce bon vieux kde. Pourquoi ?

- Parce que je n'ai absolument pas envie de me prendre la tête pendant des heures pour la configuration dans des fichiers esothériques (lua non merci, fichiers de conf à ralonge pareil)

- Parce que ça fait tout ce que je veux en terme d'ergonomie et plus encore

- Parce qu'il y a une très bonne intégration des différents composants

- Et faut bien de temps en temps, pour fermer le caquet à ceux qui affirment encore et toujours que linux c'est moche, que c'est has-been, à ceux là je leur sort mon compositing, et ils partent dégoutés   :Laughing:  (bon ok, avec des effets kikoulol qui servent à rien, mais ça fait toujours impression)

Quant à ceux qui affirment encore et encore que dans les DE on est obligé d'utiliser les applications dédiées du DE, non, non et encore non. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est sous kde ou gnome qu'on est obligé d'utiliser les applications kde ou gnome !! Certes, ces applications auront l'avantage de l'intégration, mais rien n'oblige à les utiliser !

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, enfin de compte il y a deux types d'applications graphiques , soit ceux codés en Qt(KDE) ou en GTK(Gnome).

Je sais que Xfce et LXDE vivent très bien avec des applications GTK, donc les programmes de Gnome, ça fonctionne très bien.Last edited by d2_racing on Sun Jun 06, 2010 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xytovl

J'ai voté enligthment, même si c'est enlightenment sans la faute   :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, sur le netbook je veux un démarrage vraiment rapide, et pour ça gnome n'est pas adapté et E17 offre tous les jolis effets qu'on veut pour pas cher.

Le deuxième avantage de e17 par rapport à Gnome/metacity c'est de bien s'adapter à un petit écran.

Sur le fixe c'est KDE4 pour avoir tout un tas de logiciels intégrés, pour jouer avec nepomuk et saturer la RAM (mais ça je m'en passerais).

J'ai longtemps utilisé Gnome, mais pour une raison que je ne m'explique pas encore je l'ai abandonné...

----------

## Leander256

Ça fait des années que j'utilise fluxbox, j'ai essayé pas mal d'autres DM/WM mais j'en reviens toujours à celui-là. Les raisons sont simples:

simple et léger, très peu de ressources consommées, ne met pas une demi-journée à recompiler à la moindre mise à jour

donne un maximum de place pour les fenêtres des applications (pratique sur un écran 12")

le slit dans lequel je peux mettre un gros gkrellm

Le seul "problème" c'est que je monte encore tous mes périphériques à la main, si quelqu'un connait une appli qui soit indépendante du WM/DM (un peu comme wicd pour le réseau) et qui permette de gérer ça, ça m'intéresse. Sinon je me bougerai peut-être les fesses pour en coder une  :Razz: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Moi c'est Gnome mais j'avoue trouver KDE plus joli, enfin je devrais dire que le Qt  est plus joli que le GTK (à mon goût bien sûr).

Gnome m'a paru plus simple à utiliser que KDE et moins "lourd" c'est pourquoi j'y suis resté fidèle malgré plusieurs tentatives avec KDE

Pour moi KDE c'est des tas de trucs sympas partout qu'on met du temps à retrouver... 

Ce n'est qu'un avis, le meilleur DE ou WM, c'est celui qui te vas bien, on a la chance d'avoir le choix, profitons en pour en essayer plusieurs

----------

## Solevis

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Ça fait des années que j'utilise fluxbox, j'ai essayé pas mal d'autres DM/WM mais j'en reviens toujours à celui-là. Les raisons sont simples:
> 
> simple et léger, très peu de ressources consommées, ne met pas une demi-journée à recompiler à la moindre mise à jour
> 
> donne un maximum de place pour les fenêtres des applications (pratique sur un écran 12")
> ...

 

ivman, mais je n'ai jamais testé.

----------

## peapa

Pour moi c'est dwm. Je cherchais un tiling WM léger, et même si la config en C me faisait un peu peur, c'est pas dur en fait. Du coup j'en ai pas testé d'autre !

Sinon mon parcourt c'est gnome -> fluxbox -> openbox -> dwm

J'étais passé de fluxbox à openbox car ce dernier offre des thèmes plus "propres" de manière générale selon moi mais surtout il gère les fenêtres collantes (indispensable   :Very Happy:  )

J'ai aussi Xfce d'installé et bien que je l'aime beaucoup, je ne l'utilise quasiment jamais, je suis devenu accro à dwm.

----------

## geekounet

Heu, Fluxbox le fait aussi les fenêtres collantes  :Smile:  (du moins il le faisait ya 6 ans)

----------

## bivittatus

XFCE pour moi. Tout simplement parce qu'il me permet de virer toutes les icones pour avoir un zouli papier peint, tout en intégrant mes 2 terminaux par transparence et mon conky...le tout en utilisant le clic droit pour accéder aux menus.

Je sais que d'autres DM peuvent le faire, mais j'avoue ne jamais m'être penché dessus...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kevin57

Après un certain temps à utiliser KDE sur mon desktop et Openbox sur mon netbook, j'ai tout passé à Openbox. J'en avais marre de voir mon CPU et ma RAM monter à 100% sur mon ancien PC parce que je déplaçais 2 fenêtres en compilant un soft en même temps... Et finalement, la simplicité d'Openbox me plait bien plus!

----------

## Leander256

 *Solevis wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Le seul "problème" c'est que je monte encore tous mes périphériques à la main, si quelqu'un connait une appli qui soit indépendante du WM/DM (un peu comme wicd pour le réseau) et qui permette de gérer ça, ça m'intéresse. Sinon je me bougerai peut-être les fesses pour en coder une  
> 
> ivman, mais je n'ai jamais testé.

 

Mlaheureusement ivman semble quelque peu abandonné (dernière version il y a plus de 3 ans) et il est basé sur HAL qui est lui à l'article de la mort  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

bon bè A voté - même si c'est un "marronnier" comme on dit ...

kde --> one point. Il reste celui sur lequel je passe encore le plus de temps malgré tout.

Sinon :

LXDE --> sur le netbook mais j'y prends vraiment goût et il me plaît de plus en plus - vraissemblablement celui sur lequel je me portrais en 2ème choix sinon en premier au prochain changement de machine (voire sur un coup de râge à la prochaine migration lourde du brontosaure   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Plus anecdotique enfin :

E17 --> boote 1x par quizaine dessus depuis environ 2 ans mais je ne suis pas encore chaud pour une une utilisation full time (les màj se font souvent en n passes... histoire d'attendre les corrections du svn mais c'est inhérent au processus de dev ; des crash/freeze complets, intempestifs et un brin trop souvent pour prendre le risque de ne tourner qu'avec lui ; et puis il est un peu déroutant au niveau config/gestion courante mais c'est une autre approche donc pas réellement comparable aux autres   :Wink:  )

btw, m'étonne que personne encore à ce stade n'ait cité emacs ni arrangué que kenobi n'utilise que la console ?  :Mr. Green:  

----------

## gglaboussole

bon ce sujet m'a motivé à tester un autre Wm... en l'occurrence enlightenment sur l'i7....putain c'est bo !!!

et rapide en plus... je crois que je vais le tester sur le long terme sur mon eeepc (car gnome 2.30 y est bien long à s'initialiser)

----------

## peapa

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Heu, Fluxbox le fait aussi les fenêtres collantes  (du moins il le faisait ya 6 ans)

 

En fait, je me suis peut-être mal exprimé.

Je parle du fait que les fenêtres "s'accrochent" les unes aux autres pendant leur déplacement, et non pas du fait qu'on puisse les faire apparaître sur tous les bureaux virtuels   :Smile: 

Après si c'est effectivement possible, j'ai jamais trouvé comment !

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> bon ce sujet m'a motivé à tester un autre Wm... en l'occurrence enlightenment sur l'i7....putain c'est bo !!!
> 
> et rapide en plus... je crois que je vais le tester sur le long terme sur mon eeepc (car gnome 2.30 y est bien long à s'initialiser)

 

En effet, c'est beau. Mais quand j'avais testé, les effets graphiques rendus par le CPU se faisaient parfois sentir... Je trouve dommage qu'il ne puissent pas être accélérés par la carte graphique, même si je comprends qu'utiliser le CPU permet d'être compatible avec plus de matériel.

----------

## geekounet

 *peapa wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Heu, Fluxbox le fait aussi les fenêtres collantes  (du moins il le faisait ya 6 ans) 
> 
> En fait, je me suis peut-être mal exprimé.
> 
> Je parle du fait que les fenêtres "s'accrochent" les unes aux autres pendant leur déplacement, et non pas du fait qu'on puisse les faire apparaître sur tous les bureaux virtuels  
> ...

 

Oui je pensais aux 2, et il fait les 2.  :Wink: 

```
session.screen0.edgeSnapThreshold: 10
```

Ça le fait coller à 10px de distance.  :Wink: 

----------

## peapa

Eh bien au temps pour moi, je vais me coucher moins bête ce soir   :Very Happy: 

C'était un gros défaut que je reprochais à fluxbox, mais en fait ce n'en est manifestement pas un. J'avais dû mal chercher sur le moment !

Faudra que je m'en souvienne si jamais je le réinstalle   :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Awesome pour moi (aussi), j'ai utilisé longtemps un fvwm configuré au petits oignons, mais quelque chose me manquait (le côté tiling WM obviously!), J'me suis mis à awesome avec la version non-lua machin, la configuration par défaut me convenait vraiment pas mal (pas spécialement envie de me refarcir une conf...).

COmme ça me plaisait pas mal, je l'ai installé sur mon propre pc, mais ce fut très douloureux, car la version dispo était une 3.3, puis une 3.4, et les supers bindings pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre directement (touche windows + numéro) ne fonctionnent plus, de même pour envoyer une fenêtre sur un bureau donné (même raccourci avec alt ou control, je ne sais plus) Bref, c'est la me-merde, mais je n'ai pas pris le temps.

Trop tard cependant, j'y ai pris goût, il faudrait vraiment que je prenne le temps de corriger cette conf par défaut(car les bindings existent dans la conf, mais ne marchent pas).

Pour les possesseurs de notebook, le fait que par défaut, il n'y ait pas de barre des titres sur les fenêtres vous fait gagner une ligne d'affichage! La barre de status d'awesome étant en plus plutôt fine, on est encore gagnant et si vous couplez le tout avec un firefox+tinymenu(add-on), vous avez encore plus d'espace utile yeah! (bon, on pourrait aussi mettre FF en pleine écran mais on perdrait l'intérêt de la barre de status...)

J'parle pas de l'utilisation du terminal hein, il n'y a quasiement que de l'espace utile sur quelque chose comme urxvt+tmux;)

----------

## geekounet

Les bindings d'awesome marchent out-of-the-box quand on est en qwerty en fait.  :Wink:  Sinon j'ai remarqué un module azerty dans xmonad qui remap tout ça, l'idée est pas mal.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Les bindings d'awesome marchent out-of-the-box quand on est en qwerty en fait.  Sinon j'ai remarqué un module azerty dans xmonad qui remap tout ça, l'idée est pas mal. 

 

Bah... J'suis en qwerty en fait, ou plus exactement en 'pl' qui est un qwerty

En plus, dans la config, ce sont les keycode des touches numériques qui sont utilisés pour justement éviter ces problèmes de layout

----------

## ultrabug

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah moi c'est toujours ce bon vieux kde. Pourquoi ?
> 
> - Parce que je n'ai absolument pas envie de me prendre la tête pendant des heures pour la configuration dans des fichiers esothériques (lua non merci, fichiers de conf à ralonge pareil)
> 
> - Parce que ça fait tout ce que je veux en terme d'ergonomie et plus encore
> ...

 

idem, KDE 4.x  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'utilise KDE 4.4.4 depuis mardi soir et vraiment, la série 4.3 et supérieur, ça plante pas du tout et c'est vraiment stable dans mon cas.

----------

## Mickael

'Alute,

ben moi c'est xmonad+gnome ou gnome tout cours, ça dépend, si ce n'est que moi utilise ma machine ou si j'ai des invités pour pas leur faire peur, ils aiment trop leur souris  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

Moi je suis toujours et encore sous fluxbox. Ca doit faire 6 ans que je l'utilise et je ne cherche pas a aller ailleur il fait ce que je veux. Surtout que recemment (enfin tout est relatif ca doit dater de 2008) les devs ont pousse tres loin la configuration clavier avec le chaining.

Globalement ce qui m'a toujours interesse sur ce wm c'est que la souris est franchement en option et que meme pour les tares comme moi qui ont des 10aines (pour ne pas dire une 100aine - ca depend des jours et de ce que je suis en train de faire...) de fenetres ouvertes, on peut toujours acceder tres rapidement aux fenetres que l'on veut atteindre. (Bon ok ca demande de la conf mais c'est pas non plus la mer a boire)

Apres je comprends ceux qui veulent autre chose, tout le monde n'est pas forcement cable pareil.

----------

## Picani

Je viens de tester (et d'apdopter) pekwm et c'est vraiment très bien, il ressemble bcp à OpenBox mais avec un système de configuration à la Fluxbox (fichiers textes avec une syntaxe très claire) et est comme eux très rapide. Pour ceux qui ne savent pas choisir entre Fluxbox et OpenBox !

Sinon qqn connaîtrait-il un visionneur de PDF léger mais surout rapide. Pcq epdfview est très léger mais aussi très long à afficher les pages par rapport à d'autres plus lourd comme Okular ou Evince.

----------

## fribadeau

Bon, je m'y attendais un peu mais à ce point là, je dois avouer que cela m'impressionne.

Dans l'ensemble, vous utilisez un gestionnaire de bureau (par opposition au gestionnaire de fenêtre).

Dans mon esprit, et je me trompe peut-être, c'est contraire à la philosophie Linux. Presque du Windows (Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, je relance mon troll   :Twisted Evil:  ).

En effet, ces environnements, tout pratiques qu'ils peuvent être, vous enferment à mon avis dans un ensemble fermé et surtout lourd...

Dans le monde Linux/Unix, chaque tache peut être réglé par tout un ensemble de programmes différents mais chaque programme ne règle qu'une seule tache, du mieux possible.

Bien sûr, derrière, cela implique de mettre l'accent sur la communication inter-briques et c'est souvent là que le bât blesse...

KDE et Gnome sont pour moi trop monolithiques. Si vous les choisissez, vous vous retrouvez dans un ensemble complexe qui va vous imposer des choix alors que cela devrait être le contraire...

Voilà pourquoi je suis Fluxbox depuis des années. Petit, léger, configurable, ne faisant qu'une chose mais le faisant bien...

Ce qu'il me manque et qui motive, je pense, mon envie de changer ? De trouver un ensemble cohérent de briques intégrées ou du moins intégrables à un WM tel que Fluxbox. Et ce dernier me semble avoir cessé d'évoluer il y a maintenant trop longtemps pour s'intégrer facilement aux dernières briques existantes (transparence, ...)

Je continue à chercher, je vous dirai...

Merci en tout cas pour votre intérêt.

Fred

----------

## geekounet

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Voilà pourquoi je suis Fluxbox depuis des années. Petit, léger, configurable, ne faisant qu'une chose mais le faisant bien...
> 
> Ce qu'il me manque et qui motive, je pense, mon envie de changer ? De trouver un ensemble cohérent de briques intégrées ou du moins intégrables à un WM tel que Fluxbox. Et ce dernier me semble avoir cessé d'évoluer il y a maintenant trop longtemps pour s'intégrer facilement aux dernières briques existantes (transparence, ...)

 

Et bien avec awesome tu peux customiser (voire créer) ton WM comme tu le veux, les possibilités sont infinies. Il se defini comme un framework de WM en fait maintenant, ce n'est plus un WM tout court. Idem avec xmonad bien qu'il se définisse pas comme un framework, mais de ce que j'en vois, les 2 font pareil.

Dans le genre WM scriptable, il y avait kahakai avant qui me faisait envie, mais je ne l'ai jamais testé au final, vu qu'il a été abandonné en 2004.   :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Bon, je m'y attendais un peu mais à ce point là, je dois avouer que cela m'impressionne.
> 
> Dans l'ensemble, vous utilisez un gestionnaire de bureau (par opposition au gestionnaire de fenêtre).
> 
> Dans mon esprit, et je me trompe peut-être, c'est contraire à la philosophie Linux. Presque du Windows (Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, je relance mon troll   ).

 

Bah oui, parce que ce qu'on veut, c'est UTILISER notre PC, pas passer notre vie à configurer, se faire ch*** à trouver le truc qui va à peu près remplir son rôle, malgré le fait que ce soit bourré de défauts... Au début c'est marrant de bricoler, mais quand on prend de l'âge, on change d'avis (oui oui, moi aussi je suis passé par là), et un ensemble intégré et cohérent, ça a sa valeur.

Et les DE n'ont RIEN à voir avec windows. Il existe dans gnome ou kde une intégration et une interaction entre les programmes qui n'existe absolument pas sous windows ! windows c'est "juste" l'OS, kde ou gnome, c'est un ensemble cohérent de softs. La différence est de taille...

 *Quote:*   

> En effet, ces environnements, tout pratiques qu'ils peuvent être, vous enferment à mon avis dans un ensemble fermé et surtout lourd...
> 
> Dans le monde Linux/Unix, chaque tache peut être réglé par tout un ensemble de programmes différents mais chaque programme ne règle qu'une seule tache, du mieux possible.
> 
> Bien sûr, derrière, cela implique de mettre l'accent sur la communication inter-briques et c'est souvent là que le bât blesse...
> ...

 

Bah c'est la que le DE est génial !

Tu veux de l'intégration entre applis ? tu l'as, tu utilise le DE et ses applis dédiées !

Tu veux utiliser ton petit soft monotache ultra-spécialisé ? bah heu, je vois VRAIMENT PAS en quoi le fait d'être dans un DE t'en empêche... le DE n'enferme absolument pas. Ca, c'est de la légende urbaine. Tu n'es pas plus enfermé dans kde que dans fluxbox... Tu as juste des choses "en plus" qu'absolument personne ne t'oblige à utiliser...

 *Quote:*   

> Voilà pourquoi je suis Fluxbox depuis des années. Petit, léger, configurable, ne faisant qu'une chose mais le faisant bien...
> 
> Ce qu'il me manque et qui motive, je pense, mon envie de changer ? De trouver un ensemble cohérent de briques intégrées ou du moins intégrables à un WM tel que Fluxbox. Et ce dernier me semble avoir cessé d'évoluer il y a maintenant trop longtemps pour s'intégrer facilement aux dernières briques existantes (transparence, ...)

 

Interface de geek pour geek, avec une ergonomie de geek...

Il manque une chose essentielle aux geeks : ils codent et codent, c'est bien, mais un jour ou l'autre, il y a un truc qui s'appelle ergonomie, dont le besoin se fait immanquablement sentir. Et là, le geek est largué. Alors elles sont bien jolies les interfaces légères, mais elles sont tout sauf ergonomiques pour le pékin moyen (et un geek qui vieillit, ça devient un pékin moyen lorsqu'il s'agit d'UTILISER son PC, pas de faire joujou avec)

Mais après tout, tu semblais déjà avoir la réponse à ta question non ? alors pourquoi la poser puisque quoiqu'on dise, tu ne sembles pas disposé à réviser ta position basée sur un préjugé pour le moins bancal (DE == prison) ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fenril

Ça mort pas trop mal à l'hameçon  :Laughing: 

Personne pour un retour sur LXDE ? Moi je suis diablement tenté. Je voudrai savoir la compatibilité avec les appli GTK, si c'est bien intégré et si ça n'ajoute pas des dépendances qui ne serait pas utiles sous Xfce par exemple, sous lequel je suis. Ce dernier prend d'ailleurs de plus en plus le chemin des deux autres gros, alors qu'il était comme LXDE auparavant (léger, rapide et sans chichi).

----------

## guilc

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Je voudrai savoir la compatibilité avec les appli GTK,

 

Mais pourquoi j'ai les cheveux qui se dressent sur la tête chaque fois que je lis ça ???

les applis GTK sont "compatibles" avec n'importe quel WM, ça marche même sous TWM (le truc limite inexistant par défaut sous X).

les applis Qt sont "compatibles" avec n'importe quel WM

les applis avec dépendances Gnome tournent sous kde ainsi que sous n'importe quel WM

les applis avec dépendances kde tournent sous gnome ainsi que sous n'importe quel WM

Mais pourquoi diable vous escrimez-vous à vouloir voir des incompatibilités là ou il n'y en a pas ?????

Ce n'est pas parce que le WM fait usage de GTK (par exemple, c'est le cas de LXDE) que les applis Qt ou EFL (e17) ne tourneront pas dessus !!!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Bon, je m'y attendais un peu mais à ce point là, je dois avouer que cela m'impressionne.
> 
> Dans l'ensemble, vous utilisez un gestionnaire de bureau (par opposition au gestionnaire de fenêtre).
> 
> Dans mon esprit, et je me trompe peut-être, c'est contraire à la philosophie Linux. Presque du Windows (Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, je relance mon troll   ).

 

La "philosophie Linux" ? Tu veux dire celle de Linus Torvalds qui, avec la sortie de KDE 4, est passé de KDE à Gnome et qui comprend que les gens soient sous le charme de Windows 7 ?  :Twisted Evil: 

De mon côté, je me fous de la philosophie Linux. C'est la philosophie GNU que j'adopte : tous les utilisateurs (même ceux qui ne savent pas la différence entre un bureau et un gestionnaire de fenêtres) doivent pouvoir être libres ! Gnome, qui fait d'ailleurs partie du projet GNU, est très bien pour cela. Je l'utilise et l'installe sur tous les ordinateurs des proches qui me demandent GNU/Linux. Et oui, j'ai utilisé par le passé autres choses : Window Maker, KDE, Xfce, etc. Par ailleurs, un Bureau n'est jamais qu'une collection de logiciels incluant notamment un gestionnaire de fenêtres (Metacity pour Gnome, KWin pour KDE, Xfwm pour Xfce). Rien ne t'empêche de le changer. Ou de l'utiliser dans un autre contexte que celui du bureau (même si, il est vrai, cela ramène beaucoup de dépendances).

----------

## kwenspc

Je savais pas que linux était une philosophie. Moi qui pensais utiliser un noyau pour faire tourner ma machine  :Neutral: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, mais je pense plus que l'esprit du libre serait plus approprié, au Québec, on parle beaucoup de logiciel libre et Linux vient en tête de liste.

----------

## man in the hill

De mon côté, à mon petit niveau,  je veux promouvoir le logiciel open-source et pas question de présenter aux utilisateurs lambda un linux avec un wm, il me faut un super cliquodrome comme kde extremement configurable et simplement en plus ... 

Je ne dirais pas que j'ai passé l'age pour passer des heures à configurer mon desktop mais il faudrait qu'il soit revolutionnaire   :Very Happy:  par contre les fluxbox et compagnie cela ne m'interresse plus, j'ai déjà donné et avec un Quad Core, 8Go de RAM et un ecran 117"  fhd ....

Je préfère passer mon temps à mon stade d'evolution Gnu/Linuxienne à faire autre chose et ce n'est pas ce qui manque ds le monde du libre ... Pour moi l'essentiel est d'avoir accès à un terminal ...

----------

## Enlight

Toujours sur ce bon vieux dr16,

gnome ne me satisfaisait pas niveau ergonomie, contrairement à KDE, en revanche je n'utilise que peu les applis intégrées à KDE. Donc j'ai cherché du coté des wm, passé du temps sous fluxbox, kahakai, e17 puis un jour j'ai essayé ce bon veux e16, ça a été le coup de foudre en matière d'ergonomie, et il est plus rapide et plus configurable qu'un fluxbox par exemple... en plus je dois être un des derniers survivants a savoir comment créer les thèmes...

----------

## Poussin

A mes début, j'ai utilisé Gnome... puis j'ai été faché avec lui lors d'une mise à jour. Je me suis énervé (pas bien...), j'ai réinstallé tout le système et opté pour fluxbox. J'aimais bien la légereté du truc. J'entends encore un pote qui me demande si j'avais une grosse machine parce que c'était super fluide et je faisais 1000 trucs en même temps, alors que c'était une machine un peu pourie ^^.

Seulement voilà, après quelques années, j'ai eu envie d'un truc moins geek: ne plus devoir monter ses partitions/media  à la main, ... D'autant plus que c'est tout de même plus facile pour madame  :Wink:  et je suis retourné sous gnome depuis peu. Par contre, je trouve qu'il ramouille légèrement dès que je commence à faires quelques petites choses en même temps, il faut que je me pense sur le sujet.

C'est drôle de voir comme on peut passer de VI à Gedit avec l'age (la fâdesse? :p )

edit: ce qui ne m'empeche pas d'avoir toujours 5 ou 6 terminaux ouverts, sans compter le screen  :Wink: 

----------

## Slashounet

Tiens, personne n'a parlé de xmonad. C'est un tiling manager très léger écrit en haskell. On s'embête un peu lors de la configuration initiale, mais après ça vaut le coup.

J'utilise depuis des années Openbox (simple, léger, efficace) et je voulais passer à du tiling manager : j'ai testé awesome qui est aussi vraiment bien, ainsi que xmonad. Mais je n'ai pas encore fait le changement définitif, mes petites habitudes étant trop ancrées ^^' (et puis il y a tellement mieux que de se taper une conf' aux petits oignons d'un WM…). Bref, un jour je passerai à xmonad ou awesome, mais faut que je me motive. En attendant, Openbox remplit parfaitement son office.

/

----------

## kwenspc

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Tiens, personne n'a parlé de xmonad. 

 

Si si dans la première page de ce topic.

Sinon awesome j'ai pas mal apprécié jusqu'à la version 3.x où là ça commence à se bloater d'un peu partout (lua inside, dbus pour un wm je vois pas trop l'interet...). C'est dommage parce qu'à côté de ça il y a eu de vrais avancées genre les standard freedesktop (à part le systray, ça ça peut être externe). Le fait d'utiliser XCB au lieu de la Xlib c'est valable si on utilise le serveur X via le réseau (leur argument sur la latence est pas vraiment convaincant autrement). Heureusement gentoo continue de proposer la 2.x.

----------

## truc

J'suis d'accord avec le fait que la conf lua d'awesome en fait un WM vraiment pour les geeks, ceci dit, lua à été l'une des deux raisons pour lesquelles j'ai adopté awesome. J"avais envie de passer à un tiling WM et j'me disais je toucherais bien au language lua

 (bon cette dernière envie venait surtout du fait que j'sais plus qui bossait pour une branche de gnuscreen autorisant une conf plus souple grace justement à lua(mais la solution se voulait suffisamment générique pour qu'un autre language puis être utilisé à la place))

La deuxième raison?

I'm glad you ask;)

La conf par défaut d'awesome me convenait très bien:)

Résultat des courses, bah, en fait, j'suis passé à tmux, mais... mon intérêt pour lua demeure intact (mon niveau non plus n'a pas spécialement beaucoup changé non plus... plus tard plus tard...). Du coup, j'utilise toujours awesome, et quand j'ai un peu de temps, je fais un peu joujou avec.

Grace à ce Poll, j'ai d'ailleurs retrouvé les quelques bindings par défaut qui me manquaient pour je ne sais trop quelle raison(cf mon post un peu plus haut pour les curieux...). Merci:)

----------

## fribadeau

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah oui, parce que ce qu'on veut, c'est UTILISER notre PC, pas passer notre vie à configurer, se faire ch*** à trouver le truc qui va à peu près remplir son rôle, malgré le fait que ce soit bourré de défauts... Au début c'est marrant de bricoler, mais quand on prend de l'âge, on change d'avis (oui oui, moi aussi je suis passé par là), et un ensemble intégré et cohérent, ça a sa valeur.

 

Oula. Faut pas s'énerver... Moi, j'discute, c'est tout. Et le ton un poil provoque que j'emploie, c'est pas pour te fâcher, c'est pour obtenir des réaction (oui, je sais , là, tu m'as servi   :Wink:  )

Ceci dit, pour partir sur des bases constructives :

J'utilise mon PC

Je ne me fais pas chier à le configurer 

Je suis plus vieux (~20 ans) que toi

A part un portable sous Ubuntu (pour des questions de temps à y consacrer), je gère mon desktop sous Gentoo, des serveurs sous Gentoo, Solaris, AIX et autres Windows (sic)

Je suis incapable, depuis bientôt 7 ans comme toi, de me passer de Gentoo. J'ai essayé plein d'autre distrib, rien à faire, mon coeur est ici.

 *Quote:*   

> Et les DE n'ont RIEN à voir avec windows. Il existe dans gnome ou kde une intégration et une interaction entre les programmes qui n'existe absolument pas sous windows ! windows c'est "juste" l'OS, kde ou gnome, c'est un ensemble cohérent de softs. La différence est de taille...

 

Ben non. Un environnement de bureau, comme KDE, Gnome ou autres XFCE, ce sont, comme tu le fais justement remarquer, des ensembles cohérents d'applications. Jusque là, je suis d'accord.

Par contre, quand on parle de Windows, il faut préciser. Je ne parlais pas de l'OS, qu'il aurait fallu que je compare à GNU/Linux, mais de l'ensemble "cohérent" constitué par cet OS, la suite bureautique qui va avec, le browser livré lui aussi, les environnements de développement, les outils de gestion de sociétés comme Navision (de MicroSoft) et j'en passe et des meilleurs.

Ces  centaines d'applications, de Microsoft ou non, sont, avec plus ou moins de bonheur mais du moins en théorie, parfaitement intégrées à cet environnement de bureau qu'est aussi Windows.

Maintenant, entendons-nous bien. Je trouve KDE super. Et pas Windows. C'est mon choix et surtout mon avis.

Je ne me lancerai pas dans la description des qualités et défauts des uns et des autres, rien de nouveau à dire.

 *Quote:*   

> Bah c'est la que le DE est génial !
> 
> Tu veux de l'intégration entre applis ? tu l'as, tu utilise le DE et ses applis dédiées !
> 
> Tu veux utiliser ton petit soft monotache ultra-spécialisé ? bah heu, je vois VRAIMENT PAS en quoi le fait d'être dans un DE t'en empêche... le DE n'enferme absolument pas. Ca, c'est de la légende urbaine. Tu n'es pas plus enfermé dans kde que dans fluxbox... Tu as juste des choses "en plus" qu'absolument personne ne t'oblige à utiliser...

 

Bien sûr, je suis d'accord avec toi, ce serait stupide de ma part de prétendre le contraire.

Sauf que, comme tu l'as dit toi même, si tu choisis le DE, c'est avant tout pour la cohérence qu'il apporte (je ne parle pas de la simplicité pour les débutants). Tu es donc naturellement amené à favoriser les applications de l'environnement en question.

C'est normal et naturel. Si 90% de tes applications supportent des URL du style de file:// (je sais, c'est du Windows   :Smile:  ), l'appli qui ne les supporte pas prend un sacré point négatif.

Oui, tu n'es pas enfermé. Mais sérieusement incité quand même.

Personnellement, quand je suis allé, revenu, re-revenu, ... à Fluxbox, ça a été pour la vitesse et la simplicité. Il ne fait que ça mais vite et bien.

Et oui, je sais, aux dépends de l'intégration et de la facilité de configuration...

 *Quote:*   

> Mais après tout, tu semblais déjà avoir la réponse à ta question non ? alors pourquoi la poser puisque quoiqu'on dise, tu ne sembles pas disposé à réviser ta position basée sur un préjugé pour le moins bancal (DE == prison) ? 

 

Comme je te l'ai laissé entendre plus haut, je vieillis   :Twisted Evil:  .

Et j'ai aujourd'hui un PC rapide avec plein de mémoire et de moins en moins de temps pour le gérer.

Sauf que quitter Gentoo pour une Ubuntu qui se gère quasiment toute seule, ce n'est pas pour moi. On verra dans 10 ans   :Laughing: 

Par contre, pour le WM/DM, je pourrai changer d'avis, d'où mon post.

Même si mon coeur se tourne plus vers le gestionnaire de fenêtres que de bureau, je suis prêt à écouter les arguments des uns et des autres.

Et pour conclure, tes arguments m'ont intéressé et continuent de m'intéresser (comme au fil des années, même si je ne suis pas beaucoup présent).

A prêt tout, si nous étions d'accord, il n'y aurait pas de discussion   :Very Happy: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Sauf que, comme tu l'as dit toi même, si tu choisis le DE, c'est avant tout pour la cohérence qu'il apporte (je ne parle pas de la simplicité pour les débutants). 

 

Quand c'est cohérent, simple et accessible à tous c'est que le dev a bien fait son boulot, surtout pour des applications de bureau ...

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Tu es donc naturellement amené à favoriser les applications de l'environnement en question.
> 
> C'est normal et naturel. Si 90% de tes applications supportent des URL du style de file:// (je sais, c'est du Windows   ), l'appli qui ne les supporte pas prend un sacré point négatif.
> 
> Oui, tu n'es pas enfermé. Mais sérieusement incité quand même.

 

Tu favorises ds la mesure ou l'application fait ce que tu veux sinon les differentes appli avec les api gtk et qt s'intègre bien ds les bureaux à base de qt ou de gtk, le principe du freedesktop et c'est ça qui est génial sous Gnu/linux ensuite si le DE ne te convient pas , tu es libre de composer ...

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Personnellement, quand je suis allé, revenu, re-revenu, ... à Fluxbox, ça a été pour la vitesse et la simplicité. Il ne fait que ça mais vite et bien.
> 
> Et oui, je sais, aux dépends de l'intégration et de la facilité de configuration...
> 
> Et j'ai aujourd'hui un PC rapide avec plein de mémoire et de moins en moins de temps pour le gérer.

 

Si ton kde ou gnome n'est pas rapide avec ton pc puissant , il n'est pas si puissant que ça   :Very Happy: .

Et d'ailleurs moi quand j'ai un firefox de lancer avec une centaine d'onglets je ne m'amuse pas à le fermer, plusieurs onglets konsole, une machine virtuelle, un player, dolphin l'explorateur de kde, tous ça reste en mémoire ...

Justement j'ai investit ds un pc puissant pour ne plus me prendre la tête sur la mémoire (8go), les accès disques (vélociraptor), on peu toujours faire mieux et cela sera meilleur ds l'avenir c'est sur ...

Je utilise kde et j'estime que tous mes logiciels ce lance rapidement à mon goût et que l'argument de la vitesse de lancement n'a plus lieu d'être de mon côté ... En fait mon pc n'est jamais éteint, des reboot qques fois pour le noyau et le grosse maj de kde ...

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Sauf que quitter Gentoo pour une Ubuntu qui se gère quasiment toute seule, ce n'est pas pour moi. On verra dans 10 ans  
> 
> Par contre, pour le WM/DM, je pourrai changer d'avis, d'où mon post.
> 
> Même si mon coeur se tourne plus vers le gestionnaire de fenêtres que de bureau, je suis prêt à écouter les arguments des uns et des autres.

 

Finalement une gentoo ce gère quasiment tous seul avec l'expérience et le forum qui est très important car les choses évolue rapidement (xorg, radeon, nouveau, kde, etc) ...

Moi aussi je ne pourrais pas utiliser une autre distrib que gentoo pour mon desktop car j'y suis très attaché. Je test le maximum de distrib pour trouver la plus facile pour faire passer le windowsien de tous age  sous linux et c'est (k)ubuntu que je trouve le plus abouti ds cette optique ....

----------

## geekounet

Ouais enfin même avec une machine bien puissante (j'ai un Core i7 depuis peu), je préfère utiliser cette puissance à ce qui en a vraiment besoin (Zope/Plone, traitement photo, modélisation 3D, ...) plutôt qu'à faire tourner un WM correctement...  :Smile:  Bien que le choix d'awesome soit surtout une question d'ergonomie et de possibilités offertes, pour moi.  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin même avec une machine bien puissante (j'ai un Core i7 depuis peu), je préfère utiliser cette puissance à ce qui en a vraiment besoin (Zope/Plone, traitement photo, modélisation 3D, ...) plutôt qu'à faire tourner un WM correctement...  Bien que le choix d'awesome soit surtout une question d'ergonomie et de possibilités offertes, pour moi. 

 

La notion de puissance est relative au type d'activiter du pc, moi ma config est largement suffisante pour mon utilisation pour ne pas me poser la question de la lourdeur de kde sur mon système après en fonction du rôle de son pc chacun fait ses choix...  Tu peux même dédier des machines pour faire que certaines tâches   :Very Happy:  .

Enfin on choisit un environnement de bureau pour des raisons perso ... ( l'ergonomie, l' api, les logiciels, etc)  donc avoir le choix c'est ce qu'il faut !

----------

## fribadeau

Bon, ben voila, je reviens conclure   :Wink: 

Comme le disait guilc (j'étais de parti pris mais je ne lui en veux pas   :Laughing:  ), et suite aux arguments que j'ai avancé, j'ai installé FVWM. C'est pas mal. Un weekend de boulot m'a donné quelque chose de sympa, correspondant à ce que je voulais, un peu comme mon Fluxbox mais en plus évolutif.

Et puis, je me suis posé un peu, et ai réfléchi à tout ce que je venais de faire. Un week-end. En plus, la plupart des sites concernant FVWM n'existent plus. La communauté semble partie vers d'autres cieux plus cléments... Et surtout, guilc a raison, le bougre, c'est bien trop cher payé.

Donc, pour confirmer le fait qu'il n'y a que les idiots qui ne changent pas d'avis, j'ai installé KDE-4 (kdebase-meta). Pour voir.

Et en moins d'une demi-heure, j'ai configuré le "truc"   :Razz:  pour qu'il respecte mes habitudes.

Bien sûr, il m'a installé des tas de trucs qui ne me correspondent pas trop.

Konsole au lieu d'urxvt : C'est configurable pour me donner la même souplesse. Exit ce dernier.

Dolphin au lieu de Thunar : Faut voir.

...

Donc, le temps me dira si c'est moi qui m'adapte ou si j'adapte KDE. Si c'est faisable.

Et puis si non, j'ai plein de disque (2 Tera), et plein de mémoire (4GB) et plein de ressources CPU (Core I5). Donc je peux bien en laisser un peu pour que KDE soit content...

Donc oui, je persiste à dire que KDE m'impose certain de ses choix.

Sauf que effectivement, le jeu en vaut peut-être la chandelle.

Donc, et pour conclure, ce sondage m'a été très utile. Ainsi que le "petit" échange avec Guilc.

Si je ne l'avais pas fait, je n'aurai pas vu que même des pros/convaincus/experts utilisent un DE   :Twisted Evil: 

Merci à vous,

Fred

----------

## guilc

Huhu  :Wink: 

Mais il y a quand même un truc que je n'arrive pas à comprendre...

KDE ne 'impose pas d'utiliser konsole, tu peux toujours utiliser urxvt ! idem, pas obligé d'utiliser dolphin, tu peux continuer à utiliser thunar. Effectivement, en faisant ça, tu ne bénéficies pas des kio par exemple, mais...

Bref, je n'arrive pas à intégrer ça, que tu penses que KDE "t'impose certains de ses choix".

----------

## Neuromancien

XFCE depuis assez longtemps maintenant. C'est un bon compromis entre légèreté et ergonomie/fonctionnalités. J'ai essayé LXDE mais je n'ai pas été convaincu.

----------

## jetboo

J'utilise (aussi) awesome que ça soit sur mon desktop et son écran 24" ou sur mon macbook 13", je trouve que c'est le must pour profiter de toute la zone d'affichage.

Les bindings, pour assigner une fênetre sur un bureau virtuel ou switcher d'un bureau à un autre, marchent niquel et je suis en azerty, pour le rc.lua (le fichier de config) on peut faire des choses super sympa sans pour autant comprendre tout le code (mais j'avou qu'il faut vouloir y investir 1bonne heure voire même 2, chose dont on n'a pas forcement envie). Je n'ai pas essayé spécialement d'autre wm (sauf gnome que je trouve être une usine à gaz pour pas grand chose) mais awesome me convient tout à fait au quotidien, le tiling c'est plutot cool   :Smile: 

----------

## Chr0nos

pour ma part gnome,

surtout depuis la nouvelle fonctionalitée bien pratique dans nautilus: scinder la fenetre en deux et pouvoir voir deux emplacement en meme temp, le client ftp intégré me fait gagner pas mal de temps aussi et puis je reste un éternel alergique au style graphique de kde mais apres la c'est une affaire de gouts ^^

----------

## d2_racing

Présentement, avec les résultats du sondage, je suis assez surpris de voir que c'est KDE qui mène dans le sondage.

Je pensais que plusieurs avaient déserté le navire quand KDE 4.x était sortit.

Par contre, ça me surprend pas de voir le trio habituel KDE,Gnome et Xfce.

----------

## Ekinai

Pour ma part, Gnome depuis 1 ans environ.

J'ai pas mal trainé sous xfce4.1 mais j'ai pas trop adhéré aux versions plus récentes.

Donc depuis le début, j'ai du faire KDE3.x > XFCE4.1 > Flubox > XFCE4.1 > XFCE4.4 (je crois que c'était la 4.4, j'ai pas trop aimé) > puis Gnome jusqu'a aujourd'hui.

----------

